# Any idea what this gal is!?



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, 

I am new to the forums I was looking for some help figuring out what mutt I have just got lol! I previously had a border collie german shep x for 15 yrs and she looked nothing like this- she was more a border collie mind/body in a german shep coat...My new gal Tank is just an absolute mystery to me but I know she has some german shep because of her mum-I will add a photo of her mum as well.
















Tank is almost 14 weeks old 17 inches high at the shoulder and weighs about 23-24 lbs and she is a little bit underweight (shes on a pound of raw a day to fatten her up a bit). I am just really at a loss as to what she is and I am looking for ideas from other german shep owners.

I am new to puppy hood as my first dog Pepsi I found at a year old and she was WIRED...I do not know what age a puppy starts getting more hyper. But Tank is a rather cuddly dog that sleeps on my bed everynight and I may be biased but I find her quite intelligent so far bearing in mind I got her at 11 weeks... she knows her basic commands along with silent hand signals for "sit, down, stay, come, speak" but so far I do not see an overly hyper dog but I do exercise her everyday...(hoping she gets more hyper soon).

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

So the older dog is the mother?

What a cute & interesting looking pup. I'm as baffled as you are. Maybe Bernese mountain dog in there somewhere? Really gorgeous. 

About the hyper-ness ..... Careful what you wish for! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep the older one is the mum- she was pregnant and chained up on a reserve until a rescue group took her in and she gave birth to a litter of 9-7 survived (cleft palates). All the pups look totally different but Tank by far was the most different looking :S Haha and I know people think im mental for hoping for a high drive/energy dog but after spending years walking/desperately chasing my feral border collie mix everything just seems to move so slow to me!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The mom looks GSD x malamute mix maybe, not sure. Tank looks like there's some border collie in there. She looks pretty laid back in that picture.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Crazy enough. your pup looks like a panda shepherd. Though I know it's not the case


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Nigel said:


> The mom looks GSD x malamute mix maybe, not sure. Tank looks like there's some border collie in there. She looks pretty laid back in that picture.


^ 
This is exactly what I think, too!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

What a cutie!
Can you post another pic with a diff view?
I see the GSD--but perhaps also Corgi? ..Corgi's with tails are also notorious for that white tip at the end. Though I admit I'm having a hard time imagining a corgi with that mama dog lol! 
The tail appears to be long and skinny with no plume, right? 
I could also def see a short-haired border collie in there...
like this one:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is she on a pound of raw a day _in addition_ to her regular food, or is that all she gets? 

Because she should be more like on two pounds of raw a day if you are only feeding her the raw.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a GSD/Siberian Husky mix to me. Cute dog!


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> What a cutie!
> Can you post another pic with a diff view?
> I see the GSD--but perhaps also Corgi? ..Corgi's with tails are also notorious for that white tip at the end. Though I admit I'm having a hard time imagining a corgi with that mama dog lol!
> The tail appears to be long and skinny with no plume, right?
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions everyone! I Really appreciate it and find it interesting!

I could def see that border in her! (But a part of me REALLY wants to lolol). She has such a funny shaped head to me with these GIANT ears I think shes half bat or elephant with them. I do not think there is corgi in there as she is already SO tall and there is no plume to her tail. A lot of people say border collie or akita when they see her (two totally diff looking dogs  ).

I def agree the mum is a malamute german shep mix, you can't see it in her photo but the mum is actually SO short!? Tank is probably about her height already :S I added a photo of Tank with two of her litter mates just to confuse people further.

Here is the best side photo I could get (she photographs weird) and she looks guilty because she was just chewing on one of my remaining flip flops  I also added a close up of her face, she has a very distinct face mask. Thanks again!


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Is she on a pound of raw a day _in addition_ to her regular food, or is that all she gets?
> 
> Because she should be more like on two pounds of raw a day if you are only feeding her the raw.


Hello,

No she is just on the pound of raw-she is about 23 lbs and here are the feeding guidelines that I originally tried to follow Bramblehill's Healthy Choice Products but I felt like it was WAY too little!? She looked far too skinny to me so I upped the amount I was feeding her and shes started filling out. I think I will up it a bit more during the growing phase esp but really look at those guidelines 
I am new to the RAW food diet my original mutt Pepsi was on home cooked meals for years because of her liver disease, miss her terribly


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Any idea what the other pups looked like?

I was going to guess BC and GSD?


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep that third photo with the three puppies lookin at the camera are her 2 of her littermates.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Is she on a pound of raw a day _in addition_ to her regular food, or is that all she gets?
> 
> Because she should be more like on two pounds of raw a day if you are only feeding her the raw.


Oh gosh, that sounds like a lot! My 70 lb shep was on 1-3/4 lbs of raw per day and was getting fat, she's down to about 1-1/4 - 1-1/2 lbs a day, but maybe your dogs are more active than mine.

That's prepackaged raw though, so that could make a difference. 

Anyway to the OP the weight looks good, you don't want a growing dog to be too heavy. I like to just barely see ribs.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, seeing the other pups, maybe dad is a BC x some sort of hound cross? That one looks very Beagle like?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

same color as a karelian bear dog, a very pretty pup


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow those are all the same liter? I see terrier in one, beagle in another and with those ears maybe part bat as well.  

No matter what the mix what a cutie. :wub:


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

GOSH, I've seen that face! it is very unique...
reminds me a lot of a basenji, minus the curly-q tail and 'yodeling' instead of barking..but that mask on her face reminds me so much of a basenji that a woman frequently brought into the vet office where I worked. 

















the one littermate definitely looks like a terrier of some sort.
who knows?!  it is one very interesting looking pup. i hope we get to see pics as she gets older..may be easier to identify when she's an adult?..


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Bridget said:


> Looks like a GSD/Siberian Husky mix to me. Cute dog!


She looks my dog Harley (renamed later kitty for learning to meow to get fed with the cats). 
Harley had a more uniform pattern placement but was White- *Gold* -Black (Hence her name-Harley Davidson).

She was a German Shepherd/Wolf Hybrid + Husky (someone's husky jumped/climbed the fence where my cousin raises wolf hybrids. It couldn't get out again for the fence angle). 
All 6 in her litter ended up with white spotting or boots. Most were sable, 3 were solid. 2 were long coat.

Mom looks like Wolf hybrid or as Bridget said Shep/Husky. (Though the scowl and greying of muzzle makes me think of Chows mixes)
Her ears when I first got her at 5 months were awful; I thought they were broken (never had a shep from young age at that time)
Harley was slender, didn't curl her tail often except tip. She topped out at 70# which was lightweight compared to her dam.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

If mum was short.. on second thought the peltyness might be from chow
Here are some typical chowsheps that are just not red chows with beauty marks. Chows have shorter muzzles 

























A husky-shep pup









A triple mix


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow those are all the same liter? I see terrier in one, beagle in another and with those ears maybe part bat as well.
> 
> No matter what the mix what a cutie. :wub:


No kidding, you'd never know they were even related!


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> GOSH, I've seen that face! it is very unique...
> reminds me a lot of a basenji, minus the curly-q tail and 'yodeling' instead of barking..but that mask on her face reminds me so much of a basenji that a woman frequently brought into the vet office where I worked.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I love your quote haha! Tank def does look like a bit like that basenji but I try to think of what breeds would be common to run around a reserve up north and I can't picture that one! The mum is interesting in her own right I am not sure what she is, she looks very diff from diff angles so I will add another pic of her to confuse everyone haha. I was tempted to take the mum too and foster her but I don't know how a older pup and mum would live together... esp considering the mum has a lot of issues. The issues don't bother me but I know she did get rather snarky with one of her pups!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh no, i agree completely it's probably NOT basenji in there, but it sure does look like it! haha it would be neat if it were! 

I'm seeing the husky in those new pics...looks a lot like these husky/gsd mixes:


















she's beautiful..and she does have that 'attitude' look about her in that last pic! I'm sure it was just the sun in her eyes! Those pics of her def don't help me with the pups, though..good grief...i'm enjoying myself guessing, though


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who sees pitbull?


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Am I the only one who sees pitbull?


No I could see pit being a possibility...I see pit eyes..at least..(in Tank, that is)


----------

